# DHCP not working



## najeeb111 (Sep 10, 2012)

*I configured DHCP onWindows server 2008 but, i dont know why it is not getting enabled... On the server manager details page it says that DHCP role is added. Please give me some solution
*


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If there is another device, such as a router, handing out DHCP addresses then it will not start. Also, after defining the DHCP scope on the server you have to authorize it before it will start handing out addresses.


----------



## najeeb111 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks srhoades.... 
I figured it out now but there is another issue that i am facing...
When attempting to add a new DHCP reservation (using a MAC address for a client host(it is a rac server)), I receive the following messages:

"The unique identifier you have entered may not be valid. Do you want to use this identifier anyway?" I click <YES>, then I get

"The DHCP server received a message from a client that is not valid" The only choice here is <OK>. I click this and am brought back to the "New Reservation" dlgbox.

I've been able to add reservations before without any trouble. I have also verified there is no other DHCP server operating on the LAN.

Any ideas here?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure it is a valid MAC address and that you are not mistyping the characters. The easiest way to do it is to find the DHCP lease for the computer and create a reservation from there instead of manually creating it.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Also, make sure you are using the IPV4 address and not V6


----------



## najeeb111 (Sep 10, 2012)

I double checked the info provided by me is correct... It is a linux OS(client) that i want to reserve the IP addrs for... Is there any other settings to be done on client, apart from setting the IPV4 static setting in client...


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you are setting a reservation, there is no need to statically assign the client.


----------

